# Emulsion lifting with holograms?



## IguanaGuy (Dec 1, 2003)

Hello all.  I was referred here by a fellow holographer from our hangout at http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/205174 who was asking if any of us had tried emulsion lifting with holography.

So far it doesn't seem that anyone has tried that and I'd like to give it a shot.

I've read a few posts here as well as the description of the process at alternativephotography.com and I was curious if anyone here had ever tried the process using an emulsion that was attached to an acetate base.

I've not a number of trash holograms that I can sacrifice to see what happens and I may try that tonight or in the morning.

Any input is appreciated.

http://www.dragonseye.com/Holography/index.html


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm imagine if you could find away to expose the hologram onto the polaroid film, it would work.

You can expose Polaroid film in the darkroom with an enlarger.  Maybe try it that way?


----------



## IguanaGuy (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.  Unfortunately, holograms can't be made on traditional photo film because the grain size is too large.

I did try lifting the emulsion from the film I've got but the acetate and emulsion are to tightly coupled.

I may try it again some day.


----------

